# has anybody run the Bosch FR-6-KPP-332s Spark plug for a while, ecs tuning 40k kit



## michael_reusser (Dec 28, 2007)

This is the spark plug ecs has sent me in their 40k kit and I checked back with them, this is the plug they have been supplying. It's really for the 2.0T, a little shorter and colder heat range, but maybe it's ok? 

Have any of you ordered that same kit and run these plugs for a while? 

thanks for your input


----------



## michael_reusser (Dec 28, 2007)

ecs tuning claims to have sold 160 kits with this plug, so there should be somebody else out there who ran into this question.


----------



## michael_reusser (Dec 28, 2007)

so I guess none of you has either ordered this kit or did not receive that same plug with it. 
Either way, I talked to their customer service again today and they will ship me the set of NGK's that should have been in the kit (according to their website). ECS still insists that the BOSCH fr6kpp332s work in the 2.5's and that they have been selling them in this kit for a while... 

I'd rather play it safe and go with vw's recommended plug, especially since I did not hear from anybody on this forum about using the 2.0T plugs. 

After talking to ECS about this they are not giving me break, I had to pay up front for the ngk's and will have to ship the fr6kpp332s back to get a refund. I'm not impressed with their customer service and will probably shop elsewhere in the future. I figured they would help me out somehow, but no luck.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

the 2.5 uses two different plugs and its all depends on your car the best thing to do is call a vw dealership parts department and give them your vin and they will tell you what plugs your cars uses


----------



## michael_reusser (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with you. 

here is a picture of the two plugs, on the left the bosch plug that I took out and on the right the 2.0t plug that ecs claims to be working fine in a 2.5 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3fgcPZCOFG5cVFjOHZTaTFGRnc/edit?usp=drive_web 


however it looks like nobody on this forum either tried it or are aware that they did or the issue is not significant enough to bother...


----------

